# Water color



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

We went out today and the water was clean green about 7 miles south of the East Pass. We found fairly clean blue water 36 miles out. With all the forecast sites down as far as current info goes it going to be best guess unless you are going to the rigs or floaters. The last good info I saw the Squiggles looked pretty good. So for Saturday we're going to run to the edge, catch a few snapper then troll to the Squiggles then over to the Spur. Depending on how the bite works out we'll either double back or go to the Elbow, Nipple then home.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Is the troll bite still happening? I don't think I have been Blue water fishing in October ever. I'm looking at going out Saturday also.


John


----------



## CRC (May 15, 2013)

Good water at the Squiggles hugh?? We fish out of PC and that is our best option/potential for pelagics. Thought about it for tomorrow but was not sure


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Aquahollic said:


> Is the troll bite still happening? I don't think I have been Blue water fishing in October ever. I'm looking at going out Saturday also.
> 
> 
> John


It can be good around the Nipple and Elbow all the way through til December if the temps stay up and bait is abundant. Some of my best days have been in late October and November, especially on Wahoo


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The Nipple had a hot Dolphin and Wahoo bite this weekend. The water was a nice clean green/blue mix at the edge. The water looked bluer and bluer the farther south you went but the bait fish and flyers became less and less. Just North and to the West of the Nipple the fishing was great with just a bit of scattered weed and a couple forming weed lines.


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Glad you found some fish at the Nipple this weekend. On Sunday we trolled from the Edge to the 131 Hole to the Nipple and back SW down the 250 to 400 line without a single knockdown or strike.

Needed to put a fish in the boat so we quit trolling and bottom bumped some ledges and rock piles in the area and put a box full of ARS, vermillion snappers, scamp, and porgies in the boat...capped off by a 25 - 30 lb. cobia taken off the bottom in 240 feet. 

Water was clear with lots of flyers and some scattered grass in the shallower water. Just no bites on the troll. We would have traded our limit of red snapper for a wahoo or nice dolphin - maybe next time.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

*Trolling the edge Sunday*

We were also at the edge to just west of the nipple trolling for 10 hours Sunday. Good water, plenty of flyers, occasional weed patch, found the current but no marlin, wahoo or bull dolphin. Just caught a shark, a bonita and a chicken dolphin.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

We fished West and North/West of the Nipple, we could see the bait and fliers take off because the Wahoo and Mahi were feeding on them. I say stay where you see the bait and fliers, odds are that's where you will find something trying to turn them into dinner.


----------

